# Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente Cigar Review - Jammin



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first into to the Don Carlos line. They were much better than I expected, kind of a medium punch, but smooooth man. The construction held up unt...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente Cigar Review - Jammin


----------

